# Two Kenpo Youtube Videos



## Thesemindz (Jun 13, 2011)

I made these videos today training in my home. I have to warn you up front, I used the webcam on my laptop so the quality is not very good. There's *A LOT* of motion blur. Sorry.

The first video is me shadowboxing in the air. Punches, kicks, parts of techniques. For one part in the middle I pick up a hammer and practice some blocks and strikes with that. I'm just trying to keep up a good pace and mix up the techniques.






The second video is working with knives. I begin with one knife, and then later pick up a second. Again, mixing it up, techniques, transfers and switches, hooks, strikes, whatever. There's a few bits where I wander off the right side of the frame for a second, don't worry, I'll be right back. I just forgot to pay attention to where the camera was pointed.






Feel free to leave or make comments. This was just me working out in my basement. I'll try not to get my feelings hurt.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 25, 2011)

I made some more videos today so I thought I'd share them here. Still using the laptop webcam. Sorry about that.


This is a video of me working out in the basement.







This is another video of me working out. I was interrupted and it ends abruptly, that's why it's so short.






This is me working with single and double club. The camera is up above me so sometimes it looks like I'm looking down. Other times I'm just being lazy with my posture.






Thanks for watching and commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 25, 2011)

This is me working on open hand techniques.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 25, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> I made these videos today training in my home. I have to warn you up front, I used the webcam on my laptop so the quality is not very good. There's *A LOT* of motion blur. Sorry.
> 
> The first video is me shadowboxing in the air. Punches, kicks, parts of techniques. For one part in the middle I pick up a hammer and practice some blocks and strikes with that. I'm just trying to keep up a good pace and mix up the techniques.
> 
> ...


While there is nothing non-lethal about the way you handle the knife, it differs a lot from what I have been trained to do. I don't have anything bad to say, but I have a few safety concerns. 
Sean


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 25, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> While there is nothing non-lethal about the way you handle the knife, it differs a lot from what I have been trained to do. I don't have anything bad to say, but I have a few safety concerns.
> Sean



Hey man I'm always willing to listen to good advice. You see anything you need to comment on, go for it. I've spent a lot of time with a knife in my hand, but not nearly as much in front of an instructor. I'm open to any criticisms or tips you feel like sharing.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 25, 2011)

This is me working with a Short Staff.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 29, 2011)

Just getting a little kenpo in before going to work this morning.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 30, 2011)

I got an unexpected day off today so I decided to get a workout in. In this part I'm working empty hand, stick, double stick, and short staff. Just trying to keep the pace up and work some good technique. Hopefully this one will be easier to watch.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting in a weapons workout today. I went a little longer than the video allowed, so it cuts off kind of suddenly. But you didn't miss much, just me giving a short wrap up speech and bowing out.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 1, 2011)

This is me talking about some basic ground movements that I teach my students when we first begin exploring ground fighting. Falling, standing, rotating, spinning, rolling, box drill. I realized afterwords that I left out circle running on your side (like the three stooges used to do). I teach that to beginners, as well as knee drives and shrimping which I also left out of this video. But it should give you a basic idea of where I start.








Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.




-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 8, 2011)

This is me working with my new battle axe.






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------

